# [GCC34] Cannot compute suffix of object files



## ApoC (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

On FreeBSD BETA3 I am getting configuration error:
"Cannot compute suffix of object files"

when I trying to compile GCC34 from ports. Does any body experience same problem? Does solution exist?


----------

